

Brad Feld: When Washing Potatoes Got Me Fired - hunckler
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131105122428-6332-my-first-job-when-washing-potatoes-got-me-fired

======
anigbrowl
Well, that's 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back. TL;DR he was not fired
for washing potatoes, he was fired for calling his manager a bitch when she
denigrated his potato washing skills.

Apparently he's still not over it.

